# Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???



## Klaus0404 (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit einigen Nächten suche ich im WWW und vorallem hier im Forum nach einer Lösung, was den Uferwall unseres neuen Teichprojektes betrifft.

Wir stellen unsere Fragen hier in diesem Forum, weil wir Euren Umgangston und Euer Fachwissen sehr schätzen!! 

Also: Erst einmal zu dem Teichprojekt, damit Ihr Euch ein Bild machen könnt (versuche ich nachher noch welche einzustellen):

Unser Teich war bisher ca. 4,50 * 2,8 m und ca. 60 cm tief. Wir halten 4 Kois seit 3 Jahren und ein __ Goldfisch (dies ist der Ureinwohner mit Wohnrecht auf Lebenszeit). Nach dem Kauf einer 16.000 Liter/h-Pumpe in Verbindung mit einem Biotec 18 Sreenmatic sehen wir sogar die Fische wieder  !

Wie Ihr auf den Bildern sehen könnt, haben wir jetzt angefangen, von Hand den zusätzlich Teichabschnitt auszuheben. Dieser wird ca. 5*4,5 m und an der tiefsten Stelle 1,40m tief. Den alten Teich (ca. 20 Jahre alt) werden wir nur ein wenig tiefer machen. Der Uferwall war notwendig, um das Gefälle auszugleichen. Die grünen Stangen haben wir mit einem Klebeband markiert, um die richtige Höhe zu bekommen.

Wir werden maximal noch 2 Kois kaufen und stellen uns einen natürlichen Teich mit Uferbewuchs (nicht zu viel) und wenig Steinen vor (für uns ist eine Steinhalde am Ufer nichts natürliches- aber jeder wie er´s will). 
Eines unsere vordringlichsten Ziele ist es, den Fischen einen Lebensraum zu bieten, der dem natürlichen sehr nahe kommt, sodass sie sich weiterhin "wohl fühlen" und gesund bleiben. Natürlich soll der neue Teich auch für uns (meine Lebenspartnerin und mich) ein Erholungs- und Entspannungsort sein (es gibt nichts beruhigenderes, als den Kois beim Schwimmen und fressen zuzusehen).

Wie gesagt, nach viel Stöbern und viereckigen Augen haben wir noch nicht die passende Ufergestaltung gefunden (Ufermatte soll mit eingabaut werden), deshalb folgende Fragen:

1. Wie kann eine saubere Kapillarsperre - ohne Steine - gemacht werden?
Wir werden wahrscheinlich eine Kautschuk-Folie reinlegen (mit 500-er Flies drunter)

2. Muss nach dem höchsten Punkt des Uferwalls die Folie wieder in eine Art Graben abfallen und danach senkrecht hochgestellt werden, oder gibt es da Alternativen? Mit dieser Version wird der Uferwall dann sehr breit:? 

3. Muss der Rand der Folie dann über dem höchsten Punkt des Uferwalls liegen oder kann er etwas unterhalb sein (wenn es stark regnet und der Rand der Folie liegt drüber, läuft ja der Ufergraben voll und der ganze "Schmodder" läuft in den Teich) 

4. Stimmt es, dass die Ufermatte mit Sand und Lehm "eingeschlämmt werden soll, damit sie nicht aufschwimmt?... und wie macht man die am besten fest??

Das Ufer des Teiches (Flachwasserzone ca. 50 cm breit) soll schön bepflanzt werden und nach der Saugsperre sollen dann ein paar __ Bodendecker die Erde des Walls verdecken.

Wir wären Euch für Anregungen und Kommentare sehr dankbar und hoffen, dass Ihr uns einen Schritt weiterhelfen könnt.

Und da wir mittlerweile wissen, wie neugierig Ihr seid  , werden wir Euch auch über den Fortschritt mit aktuellen Bildern berichten...

Alle Liebe bis hierhin!

Hanne und Klaus

PS: Hoffentlich hat´s mit den Bildern funktioniert...


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hallo Hanne und Klaus,
Diffusion und Wasserverlust findet an jeder Kante statt. Geschieht dies durch eine breite Fläche feinkörnigen Materials (Erdschüttung o. ä.) und über eine geringe Höhendifferenz, so geht dadurch viel Wasser verloren. An einer "grob strukturierten" = oberflächenarmen (d. h.  wie erwähnt z. B. saubere, grobe Kiesel) Kante ist der Wasserverlust gering. 
Euer Projekt erinnert mich sehr an mein eigentliches Vorhaben: einen neuen Teich erstellen, aber variantenreich. Natürlich braucht man keine breite Kapillarsperre, es gibt Alternativen:
 .
In einer Betonkante wird ein Halbkreis >180° eingeformt (HT-Rohr z. B. DN40o. ä. längs aufschneiden, nach "Aufhebeln" durch Einklemmen einer Leiste entsprechender Dicke im Umkreis um ca. 1 cm in die handmodellierte Betonkante setzen, nach Erhärten des Betons HT-Rohr entfernen) auf Höhe des max. Wasserstandes, und in diesen die Folie mit Rohr geklemmt. Zum Kaschieren kann man diverse Matten über diese Konstruktion hängen. Diffusion von Wasser erfolgt nur auf der Rückseite und Vorderseite der Kaschierung.
Die Idee dahinter sind also 2 Efffekte: -der Wasserstand wird immer unterhalb der Folienkante gehalten (ein Überlauf ist obligatorisch). -die finale Uferkante ist möglichst "glatt" und höher als der Wasserstand. 
Mit der Zeit stelle ich mal ein paar Fotos vom Teich meiner Eltern ein (erbaut 1985 gemeinsam, erweitert 1995 auf ca. 40 m²), der die von Euch angesprochenen Probleme:  hat=viel Arbeit, viel Wasser zum Nachfüllen, häufiges Umkippen.
Rolf


----------



## sabine71 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

sieht sehr schön aus was Ihr da macht.  

bzgl. einem Ufergraben könnt Ihr mal auf der seite von Naturagart stöbern. (www.naturagart.com).

Hier ist die Erklärung für Uferwall drin:


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1017

Uns hier sind einige gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für Uferränder zusammengetragen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1163


Und aus dem Album noch ein paar Bilder (Findet Ihr unter Annett's Bildern)


















So, Euch beiden nun viel Spaß beim lesen, 


Grüße

Sabine


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Moin Ihr zwei,

Naturagart selbst empfiehlt wohl:
Uferwallkuppe 5cm über Wasserspiegel Teich
Überlaufstelle auf dem Uferwall 3 bis 4cm (also 1-2cm tiefe Delle formen - bei großen Teichen auch ruhig mehrere) über Wasserspiegel
Saugsperre 2cm über Wasserspiegelniveau

Wenn Ihr den Rand bis zur Kapillarsperre aber ganz flach auslaufen lasst, könnt Ihr auf den Wall auch ganz verzichten. Er macht in meinen Augen nur Sinn, wenn man dann auch den nährstoffreichen Graben anlegt...

Die saubere Sperre wird ohne Steine/Metallschiene nicht funktionieren. Das normale Erdreich wird durch Regen, Frost usw. einfach immer wieder bewegt/weich und die senkrecht gestellte Folie wird durch Wurzeln etc. bewegt und irgendwann entstehen Dochte.
Je stabiler die Kapillarsperre gebaut ist, desto seltener muss man nach Dochten suchen - meine Meinung.
Allerdings schaffen es selbst Ameisen "Brücken" mit Erde zu bauen.  
Was Ihr machen könntet, wäre außen am Teich ringsherum einen Ring Pflastersteine in Mörtel verlegen und genau daran die Folie mit Ihrem Ende senkrecht stellen. Geht es dann zum Garten hin mit Rasen weiter, kann man dort wunderbar bis ran mähen - ich verfluche meine Natursteinkante jedes mal für die "Unmähbarkeit" des Randes.

Die Ufermatte sollte man schon einschlämmen, weil sie dann einfach natürlicher aussieht und schneller zuwächst.
Ein Beschweren kann allerdings auch so erfolgen, dass man das Ende in Mörtel tunkt und dann trocknen läßt... oder die Matte reicht bis zur ersten Flachzone, dann reicht das normale Substrat zur Beschwerung eigentlich aus.
Auf sauberer Folie kann man die Matten evtl. auch verkleben. Ich weiß das allerdings nur für PVC-Folie. Für Eure Folie müßtet Ihr dann nochmal bei NG anrufen... und nicht locker lassen, bis Ihr eine Antwort habt.


----------



## Klaus0404 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hallo Rolf!
Dein Vorschlag ist aber etwas aufwändig, oder? Wir haben ja nur einen Wall aus Erde und müssten daher mit Beton anfangen...
Aber ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich könnten nichts schaden, ich denke, da gibt es ein paar Parallelen....

Hallo Sabine!
Herzlichen Dank für deine Mühe, die ganzen Links zusammenzutragen. Dies sind leider auch die Links, die ich beim nächtelangen Stöbern schon gefunden habe...

Hallo Annett!
Wir hatten gehofft, dass Du Dich melden würdest - sozusagen als "Guru", was die Randbesfestigungen angeht.
Dein Vorschlag mit der flach auslaufenden Uferkante klingt vielversprechend!
Aber so ganz ohne Steine kommen wir nicht aus???? Wir haben schon sehr harte Lehmstücke für diesen Zweck zur Seite gelegt, könnt dies nicht doch funktionieren???

Bis bald

Hanne und Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hallo Hanne & Klaus,


evtl. könntet ihr die Ufermatten mit Innotec ankleben, Das klebt fast alles...... 

Für eine wilde, naturhahe  Randgestaltung, könntet ihr neben ein paar Steinen um die ihr wohl nich herumkommt ja auch "schweres" Totholz mit einbauen........


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Moin,

ich ein "Guru"? Lieber nicht.  
Bezüglich Pflastersteine am Rand.. schaut Euch doch mal in diesem Posting die Fotos an (das ganze Thema ist übrigens sehr interessant)! 
Ich denke nicht, dass die Pflastersteine nach einigen Monaten großartig die Optik stören. Ansonsten könntet Ihr evtl. auch eine Stahlkante in der Erde versenken und daran die Folie aufrichten.
Lehm bleibt nur hart, solange er ohne Wasser ist = trocken.
Sonst hätte man früher auch kaum Stampflehmhäuser bauen können.


----------



## karsten. (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hallo

bei der Kapillarsperre zu "sparen" bereust Du ein ganzes Teichleben ! 

Zum Aufwand ,dem sind nach Oben keine Grenzen gesetzt  

nach Unten schon !
spätestens wenn die Funktionalität eingeschränkt wird . 

im Laufe der Jahre haben wir hier so ziemlich alle machbaren Varianten durchgekaut , 
ist da nichts für Dich dabei ?

die Suchworte könnten
Saugsperre Kapillarsperre Stahlkante oder Ufer sein 

bei den Produkten die in Baumärkten und Gartencentern als Rasenkante oder Beetumrandung oder Wegbegrenzung angeboten werden 
dürfte auch einiges verwendbar sein .

Wichtig ist , dass die Kapillarsperre wirklich umlaufend perfekt hergestellt wird .


mfG


----------



## Baitman (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hi!

Da wir gerade beim Thema sind, würde ich gerne meine Sperre hier einstellen. Habe jedoch keinen Uferwall... Ist eben so einfach wie möglich und hoffe das das funktioniert... Die Rote Linie ist die Folie, blau ist ein Vlies über der Folie...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## karsten. (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hallo steffen

wenn das Ganze bei jedem Wetter und noch in ein paar Jahren stabil ist   

@ klaus : deshalb ! wird da manchmal mit Beton nachgeholfen

wichtig ist nur , dass die Folie nicht von Substrat überdeckt wird und das keine Wurzeln von der einer Seite auf die andere wachsen .

Uferwall und Filtergraben haben nichts mit der Kapillarsperre zu tun .

mfG


----------



## Klaus0404 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hallo Steffen!
Dies ist eine wirklich interessante Alternative, leider wieder mit vielen Steinen, was wir ja gerade vermeiden wollen. Der bisherige Hausbesitzer und Teicherbauer hatte den alten Teich nur mit Steinen umlegt und wir hatten alle Hände voll zu tun, diese Steine wieder wegzuschaffen.... und nun schaffen wir wieder Steine ran !?!?! :? 
Aber wir kommen wohl nicht ganz "drumrum"...

Hallo Karsten!
Danke für den Hinweis mit den Baumärkten, da werden wir uns mal umschauen! 
Das Forum haben wir reichlich duchsucht....
Wir wollen den neuen Teich wirklich so anlegen, dass die Kapillarsperre max. 2-3 mal im Jahr kontrolliert werden muss und mindestens 20 Jahre lang hält. Der momentane Aufwand spielt dabei - wie du richtig meinst - wirklich keine grosse Rolle.
Bis Mitte September wollen wir halt fertig sein, aber bei dem momentanen Regen kommen wir keinen Schritt weiter. 

Deshalb auch noch keinen neuen Bilder....

Hanne und Klaus


----------



## Baitman (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hi!

@ Karsten: Zur Sicherheit werde ich die obere Rasenkante in ein bisschen Beton setzen.

@Klaus:
Anfangs wird es wohl nach vielen Steinen aussehen, die aber im Laufe der Zeit zuwachsen... Ich hab halt nun mal die Steine schon im Hof, sonst hätte ichs evtl. auch anders gemacht.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Silke (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hallo,
ich bin auch kein Freund von "Steinwüsten" und habe deshalb sehr sparsam Steine eingesetzt.
  
  

Ganz vermeiden lässt es sich aber nicht. Holz macht sich auch immer echt gut.


----------



## Eugen (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Meiner liegt am Hang, da hat man noch ganz andere Möglichkeiten.
Zum Haus hin hab ich ca. 1m hochgemauert und die Folie hochgezogen,dann mit Brettern verkleidet. Ähnlich auf der linken Seite.
Der Rest des Ufers liegt einfach höher als wie   der Wasserspiegel.
guggst du :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/14443&stc=1&d=1183630856


Bei euch würde ich mich entweder für ne "Rasenkante" entscheiden oder mir von Silkes Bildern was abgucken.


----------



## Klaus0404 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hallo Silke!
Wo ist denn dein Uferwall und deine Saugsperre?? Das sieht richtig natürlich aus! 

Hallo Eugen!
Wie hast du´s am flachen Teil deines Teiches gemacht? Wo und vorallem wie hast du deine Saugsperre versteckt ?? 

Liebe Grüsse
Hanne und Klaus


----------



## Silke (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hallo,
ja, da ist eben alles gut getarnt. Ich habe die Folie ziemlich flach auslaufen lassen, dann einen kleinen Wall gemacht, anschließend einen Minigraben mit Sand gefüllt, darüber die Folie gezogen und anschließend hochkant enden lassen. Dansch schön viele Pflanzen gesetzt, Steine alle paar Meter zur Stabilisierung, etwas Holz zur Deko und.....fertig. Den Minigraben hab ich mit __ Pfennigkraut bepflanzt. Ist aber noch nicht so doll gewachsen. Auf dem Wall sind mittlerweile fast überall __ Moos, Gras, __ Binsen usw.


----------



## thias (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hallo,

nachdem wir bei Silke und Eugen gesehen haben, wie eine "eingewachsene" Saugsperre aussieht, nun ein paar Bilder von Saugsperren an einem "jungen" Teich:

Wenn man keine Steine möchte, ein schmaler Betonstreifen mit Kies drauf. Das Gras wächst dann bis an die Mähkante ran. Links wird Wiese, rechts ist der Ufergraben.
 

Das ist der Sand-Strand, links das Wasser. Wenn es trocken ist, sieht man, dass das Wasser bis zur Folie im Sand gesaugt wird. Die Folie ist in einem Betonstreifen senkrecht aufgestellt und dann Sand über den Beton...
 

Die "urwüchsige Variante" mit Steinen und Wurzeln, links muss noch etwas getan werden...
 

Hier kann man die Folie nur noch erahnen (links oben)
 

Wo ist hier die Folie? Irgendwo ganz tief hinter den Steinen.
 

Übergang des Moorbeetes zu den Trittsteinen, da wird man wohl immer etwas sehen...
 

... es sei denn, man decjt es mit einem Baumstamm ab,...
 

... oder wartet, bis das __ Wollgras gewachsen ist.
 

Die "zivilisierte Variante" unter der Terasse. Die Folie ist an der Terassenauflage angelegt, darüber dann verputzte Verbundmatte.
 

Das lässt sich auch am Anschluss an großen Steinen so machen, die nicht mehr im Teich liegen sollen. Wenn man genau hinsieht, kann man noch etwas Folie erkennen.
 

Die "klassische Variante". Begrenzung durch einen Weg. An dem Stützbeton der äußeren Steine ist die Folie hochgelegt und verputzt. Der Putz saugt nur ein paar cm hoch, so hoch sollte die Folie auch mindestens gehen.
 

Ich hoffe, es ist für jeden etwas dabei


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Servus Thias

Super Doku   

Mit dem kann man was anfangen !!!

Selbst ich als "alter Hase"   kann da noch was abschauen, vor allem wenn man gerade selbst am planen und am ausführen tätig ist  

Wo nimmst du nur die Ideen her  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## jochen (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hallo Thias,

klasse Beitrag, habe deswegen mal fünf Sternchen davor gesetzt...


----------



## Klaus0404 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hallo Silke!
Danke für die näheren Infos. Die Idee mit dem "Minigraben" finde ich gut, da kann man mit dem __ Pfennigkraut einiges verstecken!

Hallo Thias!
Für den Beitrag hast du mehr als 5 Sterne verdient!!!  
Da ist wirklich viel dabei, was ich - und sicher auch viele andere - super verwenden können!!
Da mein Teich nicht nur aus Uferwall bestehen wird, sondern auch aus Rand-Pflastersteinen, hast du mir dadurch viel Sucherei erspart!
Nochmals ganz dicken Lob und eine noch dickeres *DANKESCHÖN*!!
Liebe Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## sabine71 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Vielleicht könnte dieser Beitrag unter die Fachbeiträge gestellt werden,
dann geht er nicht verloren und viele könnten in diesem Thread Ideen für die Gestaltung Ihres Teiches sammeln.


----------



## thias (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Uferwall, Saugsperre ... wie anlegen???*

Hallo Sabine und Klaus,

ich bin gerade dabei einen Fachbeitrag dazu zu erstellen ...


----------

